

Quick Crash Course in Startup Stock Options - Blondebro
https://blog.jixee.me/crash-course-in-startup-stock-options/

======
iblaine
>What is the total percentage of my stock option plan? (As opposed to just
knowing the number of shares).

Good luck asking that question without jeopardizing your hiring process.

------
billclerico
10-25% seems too high to me for an options pool. I think market is closer to
7-10% for a Series A company

~~~
slckfielder08
I always thought ~20%. Founders want smaller pool, investors want larger.

